# Sophie's first time. (And mine too!!)



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Soo... My first dairy girl Sophie, is due in less than three weeks! :clap::clap::clap:

We have only ever owned small pet goats in the past, and they were never bred...so this will definitely be a learning process for me. She seems cool as a cucumber and steady as ever...meanwhile I've been freaking out at every string of goo or weird grunt. Wish us luck! (by us, I mean me hahaha) So far she has been perfect. Every night I put my ear up to her tummy and listen to the new baby's heartbeat. (and get kicked in the ear by it for my troubles! haha)

This is all so new and amazing to me...I feel almost like I'm the one having the kid! 

Anyways, I just thought I'd start a waiting thread for her. (me )
I'll post some pics from my phone, too.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

This is her roughly three weeks ago. They aren't too great, but she was an unwilling subject.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

The first ones are always the funnest! The anticipation is exciting and not knowing what colors the babies are gonna be......I love it!! Hopefully this will be a good first time for you both!! I'll be watching


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Aaaaaannd this is her on Friday  prepare for goaty spam.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

She's very pretty!!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

still said:


> The first ones are always the funnest! The anticipation is exciting and not knowing what colors the babies are gonna be......I love it!! Hopefully this will be a good first time for you both!! I'll be watching


Exactly!! I'm just so excited and nervous at the same time. Praying everything goes textbook... I'm glad y'all have my back though! 



still said:


> She's very pretty!!


Thank you! I find her beautiful myself...but you know, there might be a little bias in there, seeing as how I love her so much.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Totally!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw! Is she an Alpine/Nubian cross? Beautiful! Her babies will be totally cute  What breed is the sire?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, you hit the nail on the head, TrinityRanch. She's 75% nubian and 25% alpine. I bred her to a 25% pygmy, 25% nigie 50% nubian buck, but he looks like a Pygerian. He's small so I was hoping that it would make things easier on her. I personally think the airplane ears are adorable so I've got my fingers crossed for them...her kiddos will likely stay here as pets for my mom and sister. I'm glad you think she's pretty.  She's so huge!!!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Sooo apparently I got the due dates a little mixed up for Sophie-love...we've got Independence Day babies due!!!! Yep, that's right, she's due on JULY 4TH! How cool is that?   

........now if only she actually kids on her due date.......


And here is a picture to laugh at..she was helping us grill chicken tonight ^_^ 
(don't ask why we have Epsom salts on the porch.....)


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome! Sorry, I didn't see your last post! Crossing fingers for some airplane ear kids 

And maybe they can be red, white and..... and.... and you can pretend that gray is blue? Lol


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Awesome! Sorry, I didn't see your last post! Crossing fingers for some airplane ear kids
> 
> And maybe they can be red, white and..... and.... and you can pretend that gray is blue? Lol


No worries!

Maybe I can cheat and put some blu-kote on them... :laugh:
Oh gosh, have they been active though! I could see them setting off fireworks in her belly this afternoon...poor girl. Twins, maybe?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Fireworks, for July 4th perhaps? And twins for sure


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

They're celebrating a little early, but that's what I guessed, judging from how her poor belly looked! She's been streaming clear goo recently too...that's normal, right? I haven't seen any of the white plug at all though. Sigh...I guess she's gonna pull the doe's code on me...


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

We're getting closer and closer...Sophie seems as big as a house! I can tell she's starting to feel pregnant now, she doesn't really want to play anymore and she's all business. Hoping to get some more pics up 

This was her this morning, before she was let out to pasture:


----------



## goatgirl9716 (Jun 22, 2013)

She is GORGEOUS! Idk if you already answered the question of her breed but is she an Alpine/Nubian? I have two at home and she looks just like Gracie! Well good luck with the kidding  I hope all goes well


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you! I just love her to death. And she's 3/4 Nubian, 1/4 Alpine. She's such a sweetheart, and wise beyond her goaty years!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Here she is again...stealing the last dregs of grain, and showing off that baby bump


----------



## goatgirl9716 (Jun 22, 2013)

How old is she? And what kind of buck was she bred with? Jw lol


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

She turned 1 year old on March 5th, and was bred to a 1/2 Nubian, 1/4 Pygmy, 1/4 Nigerian buck (I think that's what he is). He's a small mini so I was hoping for tiny babies for her first time..we'll see how it goes


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

wow! She looks really close!
Beautiful girl you got there.


----------



## goatgirl9716 (Jun 22, 2013)

Aww! Well again, GOOD LUCK! And don't forget to show us pictures of the babies


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks you guys  you will receive picture spam when she kids


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

No news on my Sophie-love to speak of. She's definitely feeling her pregnancy, but it seems like she'll never kid. I hate the waiting game but really it's just because I'm so nervous for her!









I just thought this picture was adorable. It was right after I put her up last night, she was chewing on her foot but it looked like she was sleeping.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I thinkkkk we may be going into labor!!!! She's laying down and having definite contractions, and grunting. Fingers crossed.

**water just broke, I think


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Good luck! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks! I see a sack of some kind but no feet. Normal?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good luck! 

is it amber? there's supposed to be an amber sack before the baby comes out


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes. And a clear looking one with a baby in it!!! I think that's what it is anyway

I see two feet.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Baby #1 is here!! Paint buckling


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Baby #2 has arrived, brown buckling.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

AWWW!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! they're adorable!!!

so jealous you were there to witness your first goat birth! mine had her baby in the wee hours of the morning without me!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!!!! I'm so super psyched...they're the cutest little things evarrr


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh, I'm so glad she did well! Of course bucklings I have just been looking at this thread for the first time, and I can NOT get over how much she looks like one of our doelings! She is half Alpine half Nubian, so practically the same as your girl. Her coloring is exactly the same too, but our girl (Fiona) has a little more Nubian face and ears. She is the sweetest thing, too, she's alway been a lap goat since she was born, but she's getting too big now!  I wonder if I have a picture of her...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

This is all I have right now, but you can see her color at least.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm glad she did well, but why twin BUCKS! Haha. Anyways Sophie looks almost identical to your Fiona...kinda scary haha. Her twin brother looked even more like your girl but he darkened up this summer. Sophie is definitely my darling girl.

Pretty girl


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Here's a few better ones.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

All three of those goats look like my Ozzie and Sophie! It's kinda like déjà vu, haha. Mine were both white in the forequarters at birth and turned creamy brown later.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Curious said:


> All three of those goats look like my Ozzie and Sophie! It's kinda like déjà vu, haha. Mine were both white in the forequarters at birth and turned creamy brown later.


Yes, Fiona was white at first, and then turned darker as well. The ones behind her are her cousins, or half sisters, or something like that, lol.  they had the same sire, and their dam is Fiona's dam's half sister, if that makes sense.  it's hard to tell in the pictures, but the others ( which are triplet girls) are quite a bit lighter than Fiona. Two of them are mostly white, and the other is a more reddish brown and white, with a black stripe down her back.

Anyway, didn't mean to take over your thread; how are the babies doing?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

No worries. Last time I checked they're were doing very well. They had just settled down for a nap after a long nurse and play. They're such cute things...I can't believe how lucky I was that things went so easily.

Here are some pics from a little earlier
Sophie doesn't normally wear a collar, but I had been leading her to graze on some briars when she went into labor haha.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They are adorable! Look healthy, too  Have they figured out to nurse yet? It's funny to watch them try and get the hang of if


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

They're so cute.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank y'all.  They figured out how to nurse literally before they were dry. Methinks they're tough little things  they're definitely fighters, that's for sure. I think it's due to hybrid vigor.

It was really funny watching them toddling around trying to find the teat though. The dog was surprised when they thought he had the faucets!


----------

